# Help With InWall Power Kit for Wall Mounted TV



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

D'Versibit if the distance from where you cut your holes is too far for a regular bit to reach.

Otherwise, you'll need to cut and patch the rock...


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Take the baseboard off and run the cable under the baseboard. Pop a hole in the drywall just under the tv, no higher than the height of the baseboard. You may run into the bottom stud plate which will require a bit of drilling. Pop a bigger hole behind the tv (in line with the lower hole) and run a fish tape up from the bottom. With *A LOT* of patience the fish tape will eventually hit the upper hole that you did. Attach a heavy string to the fish tape and pull it down. Tie the cable to the string and gently pull it up. Pop the baseboard back on.


----------



## wilchang (Jan 6, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> Take the baseboard off and run the cable under the baseboard. Pop a hole in the drywall just under the tv, no higher than the height of the baseboard. You may run into the bottom stud plate which will require a bit of drilling. Pop a bigger hole behind the tv (in line with the lower hole) and run a fish tape up from the bottom. With *A LOT* of patience the fish tape will eventually hit the upper hole that you did. Attach a heavy string to the fish tape and pull it down. Tie the cable to the string and gently pull it up. Pop the baseboard back on.


I think that might not be possible because I appear to have a fireblock right above the normal outlets, which is just perfect positioning right? 

Should I cut open the drywall to use the aforementioned flexible drill bit to cut into the fireblock? I figure there are lots of regulations that dictate how to properly do it so I don't negate the effect of the fire block, but I'm just a beginner after all. 

Also, would the flexible drill bit be large enough to take an ac connector through? The kit has some sort of fire compliant extension cord that runs in the wall and the head of that would have to go through the fire block I think.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

wilchang said:


> I think that might not be possible because I appear to have a fireblock right above the normal outlets, which is just perfect positioning right?
> 
> Should I cut open the drywall to use the aforementioned flexible drill bit to cut into the fireblock? I figure there are lots of regulations that dictate how to properly do it so I don't negate the effect of the fire block, but I'm just a beginner after all.
> 
> ...


If this is an older house then the chances are great there will be no fireblock. If it's a newer one then yes, the chances are good there will be one there. You could check this out with a stud finder.

Don't know about the cord. I don't know the size of the head and I also don't know of code would permit it running through the wall. Extension cords traditionally are not to be used for permanent install and are not supposed to be run inside a wall.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

What you're talking about is commonly called a fireblock, which is really used more often to make the wall a bit stiffer.

I'm guessing it's about 48 inches from the floor.


Bob's recommendation doesn't apply at all in this case, and FWIW, these same "fireblocks" have been in use for a VERY long time. It's common to see them in hundred year old houses as well as newer homes. Quite often they were nailed in on an angle rather than sitting flat.


If you feel confident enough to do this, you would cut in the hole behind the TV, and the other at the same height as your electrical outlets. 

You would then drill TWO holes in the fireblock. Keeping them as far apart as is possible, bearing in mind that the fireblock will have nails in the ends.

The reason for two holes is so you can keep the electrical wire you're installing, away from the AV cable (HDMI?).


If you're using HDMI, make sure that cable is in wall rated.


Follow me?


----------



## wilchang (Jan 6, 2015)

ktkelly said:


> What you're talking about is commonly called a fireblock, which is really used more often to make the wall a bit stiffer.
> 
> I'm guessing it's about 48 inches from the floor.
> 
> ...


I seem to have two fireblocks then! I have one right above the AC outlets that's about 3-4" tall and extends through multiple stud cavities, and one that's about 48" from the ground, a foot tall, 2-4" deep, and multiple stud cavities wide. 

I would be routing a specialized AC extension that the legrand CMK70 kit includes in it, as well as several HDMI and an optical cable potentially.

I think I will just put my top outlet right below the top block, and the bottom outlet right above the bottom block and not deal with fire code + cutting open more dry wall just to drill. I'm still not super jazzed about this solution because all this cable management solution is hiding is about a foot and a half of cabling behind the wall, but it's better than dangling cord or possibly klutzing with the fire code in the wall!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

wilchang said:


> I seem to have two fireblocks then! I have one right above the AC outlets that's about 3-4" tall and extends through multiple stud cavities, and one that's about 48" from the ground, a foot tall, 2-4" deep, and multiple stud cavities wide.



I've seen something similar before, and still have no idea why it might have been done.

May have been installed for nailers to accommodate some fancy picture frame molding like you see in a dining room?

I've also seen similar to be used a nailer for cabinets. But that would be a LOW cabinet...:laughing:


----------



## wilchang (Jan 6, 2015)

ktkelly said:


> I've seen something similar before, and still have no idea why it might have been done.
> 
> May have been installed for nailers to accommodate some fancy picture frame molding like you see in a dining room?
> 
> I've also seen similar to be used a nailer for cabinets. But that would be a LOW cabinet...:laughing:


This is in the living room next to a stairwell so I'm thinking this was setup to make it easy to do TV wall-mounting. Still a pain in the butt that they had the bottom fireblock... I feel like they just wanted to give me the bird since I opted to not get in-wall cabling done by the builder for $350.


----------

